# The Art of Meditation -- Cornelis Pronk



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2007)

Cornelis Pronk has a sermon on _The Art of Meditation_ that is worth checking out.


----------



## JM (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2007)

JM said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome! It was recommended to me recently and I wanted to pass it along.


----------



## Scott (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I will download to my iPod. Scott


----------



## JM (Feb 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Cornelis Pronk has a sermon on _The Art of Meditation_ that is worth checking out.



Just wanted to bump this one up again, excellent message.


----------

